# Failed Pre Employment Test



## EMTVeg (Jan 11, 2011)

Feeling pretty bummed as I failed my pre-employment test. They said I could come back and take it again within a week. Gonna do it guy was real nice but feel like an idiot.


----------



## Cavity (Jan 11, 2011)

Ah, that sucks. Was it just a written test? Because all you gotta do now is a little studying. You've already seen the questions, if they don't give you the same test I'm sure it will be very similar. I just took a written pre-employment test myself. They graded it, but never told me what I got. Then again they really only do it for HR purposes. Anyway, good luck with the retake!


----------



## MMiz (Jan 11, 2011)

The bad news is that you failed the test, but the good news is that you have another chance.  Study real hard and take it again!  Good luck!


----------



## EMTVeg (Jan 13, 2011)

*Passed*

Went back today and re-took the test and passed! Got offered a position and accepted it! Pretty excited! I know some people do not say the best about the company on here but they were professional and courteous in their office and look forward to starting.


----------



## Cavity (Jan 13, 2011)

Awesome, congrats!


----------



## mrdelacampa (Jan 14, 2011)

What Kind Of Questions Did You See?


----------



## Crystal42 (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm planning on taking mine in a couple days. A little nervous but any pointers?


----------

